# Other Languages > jQuery >  convert image gallery into website portfolio

## seditives

Hi, so I sound this code online (image gallery) that I would like to change into a website portfolio, but instead of just a image coming up I would like the whole website to come up as a background, unfortunately i am a complete newbie at JS and therefore do not know where to start with this so I would appreciate any help. thank you in advanced  

demo: http://manos.malihu.gr/tuts/malihu-j...e-gallery.html



```
// t: current time, b: begInnIng value, c: change In value, d: duration
jQuery.easing['jswing'] = jQuery.easing['swing'];

jQuery.extend( jQuery.easing,
{
	def: 'easeOutQuad',
	swing: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		//alert(jQuery.easing.default);
		return jQuery.easing[jQuery.easing.def](x, t, b, c, d);
	},
	easeInQuad: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*(t/=d)*t + b;
	},
	easeOutQuad: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return -c *(t/=d)*(t-2) + b;
	},
	easeInOutQuad: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2*t*t + b;
		return -c/2 * ((--t)*(t-2) - 1) + b;
	},
	easeInCubic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*(t/=d)*t*t + b;
	},
	easeOutCubic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*((t=t/d-1)*t*t + 1) + b;
	},
	easeInOutCubic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2*t*t*t + b;
		return c/2*((t-=2)*t*t + 2) + b;
	},
	easeInQuart: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*(t/=d)*t*t*t + b;
	},
	easeOutQuart: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return -c * ((t=t/d-1)*t*t*t - 1) + b;
	},
	easeInOutQuart: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2*t*t*t*t + b;
		return -c/2 * ((t-=2)*t*t*t - 2) + b;
	},
	easeInQuint: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*(t/=d)*t*t*t*t + b;
	},
	easeOutQuint: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c*((t=t/d-1)*t*t*t*t + 1) + b;
	},
	easeInOutQuint: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2*t*t*t*t*t + b;
		return c/2*((t-=2)*t*t*t*t + 2) + b;
	},
	easeInSine: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return -c * Math.cos(t/d * (Math.PI/2)) + c + b;
	},
	easeOutSine: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c * Math.sin(t/d * (Math.PI/2)) + b;
	},
	easeInOutSine: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return -c/2 * (Math.cos(Math.PI*t/d) - 1) + b;
	},
	easeInExpo: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return (t==0) ? b : c * Math.pow(2, 10 * (t/d - 1)) + b;
	},
	easeOutExpo: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return (t==d) ? b+c : c * (-Math.pow(2, -10 * t/d) + 1) + b;
	},
	easeInOutExpo: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if (t==0) return b;
		if (t==d) return b+c;
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2 * Math.pow(2, 10 * (t - 1)) + b;
		return c/2 * (-Math.pow(2, -10 * --t) + 2) + b;
	},
	easeInCirc: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return -c * (Math.sqrt(1 - (t/=d)*t) - 1) + b;
	},
	easeOutCirc: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c * Math.sqrt(1 - (t=t/d-1)*t) + b;
	},
	easeInOutCirc: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return -c/2 * (Math.sqrt(1 - t*t) - 1) + b;
		return c/2 * (Math.sqrt(1 - (t-=2)*t) + 1) + b;
	},
	easeInElastic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		var s=1.70158;var p=0;var a=c;
		if (t==0) return b;  if ((t/=d)==1) return b+c;  if (!p) p=d*.3;
		if (a < Math.abs(c)) { a=c; var s=p/4; }
		else var s = p/(2*Math.PI) * Math.asin (c/a);
		return -(a*Math.pow(2,10*(t-=1)) * Math.sin( (t*d-s)*(2*Math.PI)/p )) + b;
	},
	easeOutElastic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		var s=1.70158;var p=0;var a=c;
		if (t==0) return b;  if ((t/=d)==1) return b+c;  if (!p) p=d*.3;
		if (a < Math.abs(c)) { a=c; var s=p/4; }
		else var s = p/(2*Math.PI) * Math.asin (c/a);
		return a*Math.pow(2,-10*t) * Math.sin( (t*d-s)*(2*Math.PI)/p ) + c + b;
	},
	easeInOutElastic: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		var s=1.70158;var p=0;var a=c;
		if (t==0) return b;  if ((t/=d/2)==2) return b+c;  if (!p) p=d*(.3*1.5);
		if (a < Math.abs(c)) { a=c; var s=p/4; }
		else var s = p/(2*Math.PI) * Math.asin (c/a);
		if (t < 1) return -.5*(a*Math.pow(2,10*(t-=1)) * Math.sin( (t*d-s)*(2*Math.PI)/p )) + b;
		return a*Math.pow(2,-10*(t-=1)) * Math.sin( (t*d-s)*(2*Math.PI)/p )*.5 + c + b;
	},
	easeInBack: function (x, t, b, c, d, s) {
		if (s == undefined) s = 1.70158;
		return c*(t/=d)*t*((s+1)*t - s) + b;
	},
	easeOutBack: function (x, t, b, c, d, s) {
		if (s == undefined) s = 1.70158;
		return c*((t=t/d-1)*t*((s+1)*t + s) + 1) + b;
	},
	easeInOutBack: function (x, t, b, c, d, s) {
		if (s == undefined) s = 1.70158; 
		if ((t/=d/2) < 1) return c/2*(t*t*(((s*=(1.525))+1)*t - s)) + b;
		return c/2*((t-=2)*t*(((s*=(1.525))+1)*t + s) + 2) + b;
	},
	easeInBounce: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		return c - jQuery.easing.easeOutBounce (x, d-t, 0, c, d) + b;
	},
	easeOutBounce: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if ((t/=d) < (1/2.75)) {
			return c*(7.5625*t*t) + b;
		} else if (t < (2/2.75)) {
			return c*(7.5625*(t-=(1.5/2.75))*t + .75) + b;
		} else if (t < (2.5/2.75)) {
			return c*(7.5625*(t-=(2.25/2.75))*t + .9375) + b;
		} else {
			return c*(7.5625*(t-=(2.625/2.75))*t + .984375) + b;
		}
	},
	easeInOutBounce: function (x, t, b, c, d) {
		if (t < d/2) return jQuery.easing.easeInBounce (x, t*2, 0, c, d) * .5 + b;
		return jQuery.easing.easeOutBounce (x, t*2-d, 0, c, d) * .5 + c*.5 + b;
	}
});
```

----------


## akhileshbc

If the page you want to load is part of a different site, then I think it would be better to load them up in iframes. Otherwise, if it is just a separate content, say a different page of your site, maybe you could embed them in a separate div with "display" set to none and upon clicking the button, load them up in the main div via jQuery.

 :wave:

----------


## seditives

sorry i have just realized how stupid i was, so court up in the JS and just realized all i had to do was change the link in the main code and do iframes like you have pointed out XD ty

----------

